# Saturday 6/11/05 Clays Shooting?



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Somewhat late notice, anyone game.....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98283

Looks like it will Seaway Gun Club in Muskegon somewhere around 10am.

So far.....

MIBIGHNTR
Hunter333
TSSCaddis?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Well, I am getting ready to leave work and head North for the weekend.

I called Seaway and they offer Sporting Clays, 5-Stand, Trap, and Skeet. I am up for any or all of those. They open at 10:00am and I plan to be there barring any family emergencies. You can Mapquest them for directions. Their address is 3400 W. Bard Rd., Muskegon, MI 49445.

If anyone wants to show up and shoot, GREAT, if not, no big deal...

I drive a Pewter Chevy Crew-Cab pickup, am big and ugly, and will be wearing a dark-red Beretta cap! :lol: 

Hope to meet some MS folks, but if not, I will be busting some clays 
nontheless.....  

PS - If anyone wants to hook-up for the drive down from the Baldwin area, give me a shout.....616-799-0614.

Have a good weekend!

Mark


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh well...no one showed up but I burned some shells anyway! I shot four lines of skeet and a 50-target course of Sporting Clays. Very nice course and great people there.

I would have taken some pictures to post, but I figured no one wanted to see photos of just me shooting...  

I think I figured out that there is not a whole lot of interest from West-side members in clay target shoots, at least not in June...  

I will just have to wait for the East-siders to schedule another at Island Lake.

Thanks...

Mark


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Glad you had a good time. Sounds like a nice place.

Right now is a tough time to schedule anything outside of family obligations. For example: the kids just got out of school (vacation time for families), grad parties, weddings, it's finally warm enough to take the boat out, etc.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Well dang Mark, I just seen this thread. If I would have seen it earlier I would have been able to make it. Except all I have to bust clays with is my trusty, bunny slaying .410. 

Oh well, maybe next time.

Matt,


----------

